# Problems with nvidia drivers

## Progeny

Hi, I'm using gentoo on my laptop (intel core duo).

After X was started, I've few minutes of usable computer before it freeze randomly..

Here goes an output snippet from /var/log/messages

 *Quote:*   

> Jul  2 17:58:50 jupiter irq 169: nobody cared (try booting with the "irqpoll" option)
> 
> Jul  2 17:58:50 jupiter <c013ab4e> __report_bad_irq+0x31/0x74  <c013ac26> note_interrupt+0x7d/0xa3
> 
> Jul  2 17:58:50 jupiter <c013a5d4> __do_IRQ+0xa9/0xdd  <c0104f0f> do_IRQ+0x3b/0x54
> ...

 

As suggested I've tried to boot with the irqpoll option... without problem's fix..

Here you can find my kernel configuration (2.6.17-r2 compiled with SMP support).

http://progeny.altervista.org/kernel_config.txt

I'm using the latest nvidia drivers avaiable in portage.

Suggestions to fix this problem?

----------

## idella4

I know the feeling.  I've just got them going now.

I've not checked your kernel config yet, based on fixing mine outside a kernel cause.

Ofcourse there are a number of causes.  Rather than rewrite, take a look;

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-478013.html

It may or may not relate to yours.

----------

## Progeny

It seems to be fixed... I forgotten the BusID option for nvidia's section in xorg.conf  :Embarassed: 

X.org doesn't freeze now... I hope... I'll try to reach 24 hours of uptime before be happy  :Cool: 

----------

## Progeny

I was wrong... the problem isn't fixed..

Here there's a log generated by nvidia-bug-report.log

 *Quote:*   

> 

----------

